# [EVDL] Charging flooded lead, revisited



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Vitals: 144v pack, 8 v/batt.
Concern: not properly equalized for 2 ys., 8 mo. 
Status: they've been put on 35 A, 176v, and won't go past 171. Regarding individual batts., they've been taking turns having voltages go to just over 10, then they'll fall back down, corresponding with hygrometer improvements.
Meanwhile, 3 batts. Staying at 8.7 v or so. (hygrometer to follow). Okay experts, will I find they're toast, or resting at a higher SOC than the rest?
Appreciatively,

Sent from my iPod



> "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 2 Nov 2012 at 18:16, Cruisin wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very low hygrometer. Will see if a carefully monitored 12v charger will kick them back to life tomorrow.

Sent from my iPod



> Bob Bath <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Vitals: 144v pack, 8 v/batt.
> > Concern: not properly equalized for 2 ys., 8 mo.
> ...


----------

